# I frutti della cultura sacco di immondizie



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

AGI) - Roma, 25 apr. - La striscia di sangue prodotta dalle crisi coniugali sta assumendo proporzioni mai registrate prima.
    Gli accadimenti degli ultimi giorni, legati a separazioni e divorzi (la madre di Gela che ha ucciso i suoi figli, separata da appena sei mesi e l'uomo che stamani ha ucciso l'ex moglie e due vicini di casa nel mantovano) dimostrano quanto le vicende matrimoniali, allorche' sfociano in insanabili contrasti, possano produrre fatti di sangue ancora piu' plateali ed eclatanti di quelli prodotti dalla malavita organizzata. E' quanto afferma in una nota l'Associazione degli avvocati matrimonialisti italiani. In Italia - sostiene l'Ami - si consuma un omicidio in famiglia in media ogni 2 giorni, 2 ore, 20 minuti e 41 secondi. Il movente e': passionale nel 25.9% degli omicidi; seguono contrasti personali nel 21.8% dei casi, i disturbi psichici nel 16.15% dei casi, le liti per l'assegnazione della casa coniugale nel 15% dei casi, le ragioni economiche (assegni di mantenimento o restituzioni di somme) nell'8% dei casi (fonte: statistiche professore Vincenzo Mastonardi, criminologo). Si registra sempre di piu' un movente legato a fattori economici e soprattutto all'assegnazione della casa coniugale che oggi sta per diventare il vero 'pomo della discordia', ancor di piu' di quello dell'affidamento e della gestione dei figli. Le nuove poverta' prodotte dalla separazione e la lunghezza insopportabile dei processi sono altre ragioni che contribuiscono a determinare le stragi familiari. L'Italia sicuramente si asseta al primo posto in Europa per numero di violenze intrafamiliari. (AGI)   .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

Legame tra causa ed effetto totalmente arbitrario.
Ipotizzo che gli avvocati matrimonialisti (dalla loro posizione di potente lobby) stiano proponendo il gratuito patrocinio per le separazioni... :serpe:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Legame tra causa ed effetto totalmente arbitrario.*
> Ipotizzo che gli avvocati matrimonialisti (dalla loro posizione di potente lobby) stiano proponendo il gratuito patrocinio per le separazioni... :serpe:


Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

*Ma intanto...*

Se ne sente una al giorno...
Come dire, andiamoci piano a rovinare la vita di un uomo, con le separazioni...con il vostro basta...
Ci possono essere dei ritorno di fiamma mica da ridere...
Un uomo in preda alla disperazione, vedete ben che cosa fa.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AGI) - Roma, 25 apr. - La striscia di sangue prodotta dalle crisi coniugali sta assumendo proporzioni mai registrate prima.
> Gli accadimenti degli ultimi giorni, legati a separazioni e divorzi (la madre di Gela che ha ucciso i suoi figli, separata da appena sei mesi e l'uomo che stamani ha ucciso l'ex moglie e due vicini di casa nel mantovano) dimostrano quanto le vicende matrimoniali, allorche' sfociano in insanabili contrasti, possano produrre fatti di sangue ancora piu' plateali ed eclatanti di quelli prodotti dalla malavita organizzata. E' quanto afferma in una nota l'Associazione degli avvocati matrimonialisti italiani. In Italia - sostiene l'Ami - si consuma un omicidio in famiglia in media ogni 2 giorni, 2 ore, 20 minuti e 41 secondi. Il movente e': passionale nel 25.9% degli omicidi; seguono contrasti personali nel 21.8% dei casi, i disturbi psichici nel 16.15% dei casi, le liti per l'assegnazione della casa coniugale nel 15% dei casi, le ragioni economiche (assegni di mantenimento o restituzioni di somme) nell'8% dei casi (fonte: statistiche professore Vincenzo Mastonardi, criminologo). Si registra sempre di piu' un movente legato a fattori economici e soprattutto all'assegnazione della casa coniugale che oggi sta per diventare il vero 'pomo della discordia', ancor di piu' di quello dell'affidamento e della gestione dei figli. Le nuove poverta' prodotte dalla separazione e la lunghezza insopportabile dei processi sono altre ragioni che contribuiscono a determinare le stragi familiari. L'Italia sicuramente si asseta al primo posto in Europa per numero di violenze intrafamiliari. (AGI) .


scusa conte,
con questa logica,
per prevenire la follia di chi non si ama più ci si costringe entrambi in una gabbia

non mi pare una scelta corretta

io sono pervicacemente convinta che se ci sono dei margini va tentato tutto il tentabile

ma permanere in un matrimonio infelice e senza speranza perchè si teme che l'altro "sbrocchi", è soggliacere a un ricatto che non porta da nessuna parte in una situazione che può solo peggiorare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ne sente una al giorno...
> Come dire, andiamoci piano a rovinare la vita di un uomo, con le separazioni...con il vostro basta...
> Ci possono essere dei ritorno di fiamma mica da ridere...
> Un uomo in preda alla disperazione, vedete ben che cosa fa.


 Ma che dici???!!! 
Bisogna tenersi chi si considera capace, se lasciato, di ucciderci???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Certamente sarebbe una persona deliziosa con cui condividere la vita...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ne sente una al giorno...
> Come dire, andiamoci piano a rovinare la vita di un uomo, con le separazioni...con il vostro basta...
> Ci possono essere dei ritorno di fiamma mica da ridere...
> Un uomo in preda alla disperazione, vedete ben che cosa fa.



Quindi bisogna stare con una persona per paura che questo esca fuori di testa. Ah

Tra tutte le logiche strampalate che ti sei ricacciato fuori questa e' senza dubbio la piu' stupida.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa conte,
> con questa logica,
> per prevenire la follia di chi non si ama più ci si costringe entrambi in una gabbia
> 
> ...


Pfui, basta non pretendere l'oro...
Ci si convive e bene...
Ovvio se quello che l'altro non ti dà, ti intestardisci a pretenderlo per diritto...uhm...io la vedo tanto da delirio di onnipotenza.

A certi ricatti, tante persone sono soggiaciute e senza far tante storie, credimi...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che dici???!!!
> Bisogna tenersi chi si considera capace, se lasciato, di ucciderci???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Certamente sarebbe una persona deliziosa con cui condividere la vita...


Come ti ha detto Anna A, molto argutamente, tu hai condiviso gran parte della tua vita, con una persona, che poi si è rivelata diversa da come pensavi che fosse...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pfui, basta non pretendere l'oro...
> Ci si convive e bene...
> Ovvio se quello che l'altro non ti dà, ti intestardisci a pretenderlo per diritto...uhm...io la vedo tanto da delirio di onnipotenza.
> 
> A certi ricatti, tante persone sono soggiaciute e senza far tante storie, credimi...


sono su una posizione incompatibile col tuo pensiero

ognuno sceglie ciò che crede 
ma quelli descritti, non sono motivi che condivido per portare avanti un matrimonio (non esiste proprio il matrimonio, così)


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi bisogna stare con una persona per paura che questo esca fuori di testa. Ah
> 
> Tra tutte le logiche strampalate che ti sei ricacciato fuori questa e' senza dubbio la piu' stupida.


No, non dico questo, ma riflettere bene sul fatto che dal tanto c'eravamo amati, si può anche finire così...
Nessuna logica, lettri, solo uno sguardo su un fenomeno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come ti ha detto Anna A, molto argutamente, tu hai condiviso gran parte della tua vita, con una persona, che poi si è rivelata diversa da come pensavi che fosse...


Ma non lo consideravo com'era.
Se lo avessi saputo prima (e ti garantisco che la sua capacità di dissimulazione era grande e gli eventi hanno sorpreso tutti...) prima sarebbe finita.
Ma sapendo di aver a che fare con uno squilibrato, chi vorrebbe dormirci insieme?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono su una posizione incompatibile col tuo pensiero
> 
> ognuno sceglie ciò che crede
> ma quelli descritti, non sono motivi che condivido per portare avanti un matrimonio (non esiste proprio il matrimonio, così)


Lo so, infatti com'è andato a finire il tuo?
Per me un matrimonio non è un percorso: è uno status quo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non lo consideravo com'era.
> Se lo avessi saputo prima (e ti garantisco che la sua capacità di dissimulazione era grande e gli eventi hanno sorpreso tutti...) prima sarebbe finita.
> Ma sapendo di aver a che fare con uno squilibrato, chi vorrebbe dormirci insieme?


Ma mia cara è questo il bello...
Clinicamente i peggiori squilibrati sono acqua cheta rompe i ponti, non can che abbaia non morde.

Ha ragione Anna, i matrimoni dove si litiga e alla grande sono i più sani.

Chi ti dice che uno non passa la vita in silenzio a sopportare, e un brutto giorno non esplode?

Io invece non so dissimulare.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so, infatti *com'è andato a finire il tuo*?
> Per me un matrimonio non è un percorso: è uno status quo.


benissimo, grazie :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:



il tuo, invece, per me ....
inutile dirlo


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, non dico questo, ma riflettere bene sul fatto che dal tanto c'eravamo amati, si può anche finire così...
> Nessuna logica, lettri, solo uno sguardo su un fenomeno.


La causa effetto e' ingiustificata... ti lascio tu mi ammazzi, eri sicuramente pazzo da prima ma non e' colpa mia se non voglio vivere con te.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La causa effetto e' ingiustificata... ti lascio tu mi ammazzi, eri sicuramente pazzo da prima ma non e' colpa mia se non voglio vivere con te.


Non lo so sai, sono persuaso che le nostre reazioni siano sempre una risposta alle situazioni. 
Per esempio, finchè ho la pancia piena sono certo che non ruberò. Se passo davanti ad un mercato e sono 15 giorni che non mangio, uhm, ma vedo dura.

Non dico che c'è causa ed effetto, ho solo riflettutto, su cosa può succedere in determinate situazioni...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so sai, sono persuaso che le nostre reazioni siano sempre una risposta alle situazioni.
> Per esempio, finchè ho la pancia piena sono certo che non ruberò. *Se passo davanti ad un mercato e sono 15 giorni che non mangio, uhm, ma vedo dura.*
> 
> Non dico che c'è causa ed effetto, ho solo riflettutto, su cosa può succedere in determinate situazioni...


Questo e' istinto di sopravvivenza.

Uccidere non e' istinto di sopravvivenza sempre che non si mangi la preda, e' solo pazzia... se non fosse la separazione potrebbe essere altro a scatenarla... c'e' chi si ammazza per lavoro, chi perche' non passa un esame, c'e' chi ammazza il vicino rumoroso e cosi' via... la colpa non la possiamo dare al "motivo scatenante" perche' non e' la vera causa... la causa e' appunto il disturbo che di base c'era gia'.

Conte tutto puo' succedere


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo e' istinto di sopravvivenza.
> 
> Uccidere non e' istinto di sopravvivenza sempre che non si mangi la preda, e' solo pazzia... se non fosse la separazione potrebbe essere altro a scatenarla... c'e' chi si ammazza per lavoro, chi perche' non passa un esame, c'e' chi ammazza il vicino rumoroso e cosi' via... la colpa non la possiamo dare al "motivo scatenante" perche' non e' la vera causa... la causa e' appunto il disturbo che di base c'era gia'.
> 
> Conte tutto puo' succedere


Certo, Lettri, ma mi preoccupa tanto quanto leggo quotidianamente sui giornali, tutto qua.
Guarda, ne abbiamo proprio parlato stasera con la moglie, che proprio stamattina mi ha passato quest'articolo.
Forse bisognerebbe che ci fosse una legge che impedisce la separazione a chi non può permettersela. Mi dispiace ma se io vado in un istituto di credito, so fino a che punto una banca "può" esporsi con me. Così, secondo me, se fossi un giudice e vedo certi casi, imporrei delle soluzioni alternative, magari imponendo certi percorsi. Ok, potete separarvi quando avrete raggiunto certe condizioni. La società non può permettersi di fare assistenzialismo per i nuovi poveri. 

Sono sconvolto da certe cose.
Bisogna proprio arrivare a certi punti?

Secondo me, proprio le difficoltà economiche, tengono i nervi saldi a tante coppie, insegnando loro, anche l'umiltà.
Nulla vieta che un uomo disperato, possa anche assaltare una banca, o fare dei debiti assurdi, pur di accontentare certe smanie della moglie...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

Conte la gente uccide (o si uccide) anche perche' scopre le corna e allora?
Non mi pare scoraggi nessuno.

Non ci dovrebbe essere una legge che impedisce la separazione a chi non puo' permettersela, ma siamo fuori! *Ci dovrebbero essere fondi e leggi che aiutano persone in difficolta' separati o meno.*

Dobbiamo veramente arrivare a far perdere dignita' a chi non e' ricco? Il giudice applica la legge e basta non deve fornire una soluzione alternativa a una coppia che insieme vive male.
Ma dai...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

Secondo me si uccide più facilmente di un tempo per due motivi:
Stress ambientale enormemente aumentato, eccessiva diffusione di armi da fuoco.
La prima causa è ampiamente documentata a livello scientifico anche nel mondo animale. Rispetto al passato siamo sottoposti ad un livello di instabilità quotidiana crescente. 
Poi ditemi se è normale: l'ex moglie lo aveva ripetutamente denunciato per molestie, e a questo non è stato ritirato il porto d'armi...
Il film _Bowling a Columbine _spiega bene il fenomeno, imho.


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me un matrimonio non è un percorso: è uno status quo.


E' qui che sbagli. Si sta dentro un matrimonio fino a quando ci si sta bene. Non ci sono condizioni economiche che tengono di fronte al benessere psicologico. Poi che si debbano fare leggi in supporto ai genitori separati, madri e padri, concordo. E magari smetterla di chiudere gli occhi davanti alle situazioni. Tutti bravi tutti perfetti e nessuno si spiega come mai poi all'improvviso...


----------



## ranatan (27 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi bisogna stare con una persona per paura che questo esca fuori di testa. Ah
> 
> Tra tutte le logiche strampalate che ti sei ricacciato fuori questa e' senza dubbio la piu' stupida.


Che poi, a ben guardare, anche l'amante di turno può andare fuori di testa se lasciata/o. Quindi, secondo la sua logica per paura non si dovrebbe nemmeno mai e dico mai troncare una relazione extra coniugale...


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Legame tra causa ed effetto totalmente arbitrario.
> Ipotizzo che gli avvocati matrimonialisti (dalla loro posizione di potente lobby) stiano proponendo il gratuito patrocinio per le separazioni... :serpe:


Conoscendo la categoria, credo più al miracolo del sangue di San Gennaro che alle interpretazioni delle statistiche degli avvocati .:carneval:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (27 Aprile 2010)

Tutti bravi. 

se una a me toglie la casa, i soldi, i figli e la dignità, e mi condanna ad una vita misera per mantenere lei e il suo amante, è meglio che si guarda le spalle quando rientra a casa (la mia) la sera.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (27 Aprile 2010)

La seconda sezione penale della Corte di Cassazione (sentenza 15111/2010) ha stabilito che chi minaccia la ex moglie per indurla a lasciare la casa coniugale commette reato di estorsione. Se infatti la casa è stata affidata a lei in sede di divorzio l'ex marito si deve rassegnare. E poco importa che l'abitazione appartenga alla famiglia di lui. Nel momento in cui per disposizione del giudice la casa è nella disponibilità della ex consorte, le eventuali minacce utilizzare per indurre a lasciare la casa integrano gli estremi del reato di estorsione previsto e punito dall'art. 629 del codice penale. La norma dispone, tra le altre cose, che "chiunque, mediante violenza o minaccia, costringendo taluno a fare o ad ammettere qualche cosa, procura a sé o ad altri un ingiusto profitto con altrui danno, è punito con la reclusione da cinque a dieci anni e con la multa da euro 516 a ero 2.065".


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E' qui che sbagli. Si sta dentro un matrimonio fino a quando ci si sta bene. Non ci sono condizioni economiche che tengono di fronte al benessere psicologico. Poi che si debbano fare leggi in supporto ai genitori separati, madri e padri, concordo. E magari smetterla di chiudere gli occhi davanti alle situazioni. Tutti bravi tutti perfetti e nessuno si spiega come mai poi all'improvviso...


Io dentro non ci sono mai stato bene.
L'idillio sarà durato si è no, un anno.
Proprio dopo il primo anno e dopo la mia lunghissima ed estenuante tournè in Grecia del 1995, capii, che non ero proprio tagliato per sta cosa. Ho sempre avuto bisogno di spazi totalmente miei, in cui mi eclisso. 
Se penso, ai momenti di società o eventi mondani, in cui io sono stato visto assieme a mia moglie, penso si contino sulle dita. Come dire, a stare troppo vicini ci si pesta i piedi.

Comunque, ragazzi, anche oggi sui giornali, la spirale di violenza intrafamigliare aumenta.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Che poi, a ben guardare, anche l'amante di turno può andare fuori di testa se lasciata/o. Quindi, secondo la sua logica per paura non si dovrebbe nemmeno mai e dico mai troncare una relazione extra coniugale...


No, io dico solo, che bisogna saper valutare bene le conseguenze di ogni nostra azione. Specie se questa si ripercuote sugli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> La seconda sezione penale della Corte di Cassazione (sentenza 15111/2010) ha stabilito che chi minaccia la ex moglie per indurla a lasciare la casa coniugale commette reato di estorsione. Se infatti la casa è stata affidata a lei in sede di divorzio l'ex marito si deve rassegnare. E poco importa che l'abitazione appartenga alla famiglia di lui. Nel momento in cui per disposizione del giudice la casa è nella disponibilità della ex consorte, le eventuali minacce utilizzare per indurre a lasciare la casa integrano gli estremi del reato di estorsione previsto e punito dall'art. 629 del codice penale. La norma dispone, tra le altre cose, che "chiunque, mediante violenza o minaccia, costringendo taluno a fare o ad ammettere qualche cosa, procura a sé o ad altri un ingiusto profitto con altrui danno, è punito con la reclusione da cinque a dieci anni e con la multa da euro 516 a ero 2.065".


Casomai polemizziamo, con chi usa questa situazione come arma.
Com'è triste la faccenda quando il diritto viene usato come arma. 
Ma poi scusatemi tanto, se una mi chiede la separazione, mica sono obbligato ad accettarla.
Poi mi pare che chi abbandona il tetto coniugale, entri nel regime di separazione di fatto. 
Poi voglio vedere io , se la moglie, ha beni immobiliari intestati per più del valore della mia casa, come si mette.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

La separazione non è subordinata all'accettazione da parte dell'altro coniuge.
Se vi sono condizioni per cui uno dei due coniugi dovrebbe ricevere un assegno di mantenimento, chi dovrebbe versarlo può, qualora ritenga ve ne siano gli estremi, chiedere la separazione con addebito per non farlo.
In tutti gli altri casi si giunge a un accordo, in questo senso si chiama consensuale.

Non riesco a capire perché in ogni discussione metti in mezzo questioni economiche sempre supponendo un uomo con una migliore situazione e una donna sanguisuga.
Come per altri aspetti, forse faresti meglio a non supporre nulla, ma caso per caso informarti, perché le situazioni possono essere molto varie.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, io dico solo, che bisogna saper valutare bene le conseguenze di ogni nostra azione. Specie se questa si ripercuote sugli altri.


Pero' inneggi al tradimento... oh ma vai va!


----------

